
Ask HN: AirPod Security Questions - hNewsLover99
Some questions re: iPhone 7 AirPod&#x27;s Bluetooth implementation:<p>1. Can anyone point to any specs or articles as to whether is vulnerable to eavesdropping? *<p>2. Can multiple AirPods interact with the same device simultaneously?  (Useful if legitimately authorized; scary if unauthorized&#x2F;unknown.)<p>3. Is it possible that unauthorized AirPods be connected, to an Apple device (either with or without access to that device, to press &quot;Connect&quot;)?  By, say, hacking the synch credentials that are store on icloud?<p>After an hour of Googling, searching Apple&#x27;s site, and watching relevant keynote video yada-yada, I can&#x27;t find any discussion of these topics.<p>Seems like journalists don&#x27;t want to question Apple.<p>* See wikipedia article on Bluetooth&#x2F;Security:<p>&quot;[Bluetooth] is susceptible to denial-of-service attacks, eavesdropping, man-in-the-middle attacks, message modification, and resource misappropriation. Users and organizations must evaluate their acceptable level of risk and incorporate security into the lifecycle of Bluetooth devices.&quot;
======
jeanlucas
I think there are no specs right now, but that is why Apple had their own chip
for AirPods (A1? I don't remember).

~~~
luckman212
W1 chip.

[http://www.theverge.com/2016/9/7/12829190/apple-w1-chip-
ipho...](http://www.theverge.com/2016/9/7/12829190/apple-w1-chip-
iphone-7-wireless-headphones)

------
ng-user
Good questions, I'm actually intrigued to see valid answers.

